# Anyone interested in a deer lease?



## DeerEngineer (Mar 4, 2012)

I am from Alabama and live/work in Pensacola. I am looking for the right people to start a club in North Butler County/ Lowndes County, AL (bout 8 miles from Fort Deposit). There is some timber company land available in the the surrounding area (bout 1200 acres, 700/500 acre tracts). My father-in-law owns 80 acres (bout 10 min from hunting tract) with 2 possilble camphouses on the property. I know for a fact the houses have running water and shouldn't be anything to hook up power. I also have tractors and all the needed planting equipment at my disposal, 15-20 minutes from the hunting tract. All I need is some people that want to hunt and are willing to put in some $. Send me a message if you are interested. :thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome aboard!!!! You shouldn't have a big issue w/ finding some folks!!! There have been several folks looking fer property! Good luck!


----------



## DeerEngineer (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks for the early interest folks! For those that want to get into hunting the big bucks of Alabama, this is your chance.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

How much per member?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

skullmount1988 said:


> How much per member?


and how many members you looking to take, an idea on rules, and for sure on camp houses? just some helpful questions that will help sway people into wanting to join


----------



## DeerEngineer (Mar 4, 2012)

Dues would be in $1000-$1500 range depending on how many guys wanted to join. The camp-houses are owned by my family and the 80 acres they sit on.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm definitely interested, i'm currently in Spain but i've got orders back to Pensacola and will be there in May. Please keep me in mind...


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

You should be able to fill these alright.
I'm already committed on two leases for next season.


----------



## DeerEngineer (Mar 4, 2012)

TailRazor said:


> I'm definitely interested, i'm currently in Spain but i've got orders back to Pensacola and will be there in May. Please keep me in mind...


Send me a pm with a little info so we can stay in touch.


----------



## perchjerker (Mar 2, 2012)

Are you gonna rule out local membership ? I don't want a club that is hunted everyday by locals and I'm hours away. Been there,never again ! What is the member to acre ratio you plan ?


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

Everyone that wants on a lease, this is it. ALOT of BIG bucks come from this area.


----------



## DaBreeze (Feb 25, 2012)

I might be interested pending more information.


----------



## DeerEngineer (Mar 4, 2012)

Yea guys I don't want any locals hunting the property while I'm working in Pensacola. That's why I need some guys from the panhandle region that only hit the woods on the weekends. I have several contacts from the local area that are drooling at the opportunity to join but I'm gonna tap out my out-of-town pool before I go that route. My brother and father live about 30 min from the property in Butler County but my bro is the CFO of a surrounding school system and my father owns a construction company so they don't get to hunt during the week. They will be doing the planting and upkeep during the summer. So I'm telling you right now that this is DEAL. If you want a place that you can pay the cash, show up and help clean up where you are going to be sleeping...then pretty much everything else will be done for you. Oh yea, supply your own treestand....:thumbsup:


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm also interested pending more info. You have my PM.


----------



## DeerEngineer (Mar 4, 2012)

WACKEM&STACKEM! said:


> Everyone that wants on a lease, this is it. ALOT of BIG bucks come from this area.


I agree. I have hunted all of my life in AL, about 20-25 minutes from this proposed property and I've killed 8 that are mounted on my wall which are nice conversation pieces (140"+ class bucks). If you feed these deer, they will grow.


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

So, what's the next step to get this going?


----------



## DeerEngineer (Mar 4, 2012)

I have called the timber company which owns the land and I'm waiting to hear back from them. I'm going to start calling the guys that are interested and letting them get to know me and what I'm hoping to get going. Right now I'm thinking that I'll lease 700+ acres and take a few members. If it seems like there is a good fit with more guys then I'll try to get more land. I plan on going up to AL next weekend for turkey season and I'll go check out the living quarters and determine just how many guys I can get into the two houses.


----------



## DeerEngineer (Mar 4, 2012)

You guys that are in hunting leases already, when do you pay your dues??


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

They want ours on May 1 but our payment is not due until June 1. I'm the only one that pays on May 1.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

DE, we pay a deposit now stating we are staying in the club and final payment is 15-30 days before your date with the lumber co to pay. Our lease holder has to pay St Joe 1 June, he has to have all our $$ by May 15th. Deposit was due March 5th 1/4 to 1/3 of the total, non refundable.


----------



## DeerEngineer (Mar 4, 2012)

Yes, this is going to put you guys in a tough spot for next season. I know you want to have a place to hunt and I won't be able to nail this land down until end of May/first of June. I'm hoping there will be some guys that don't have any plans for next season and they will be able to get on with my lease.


----------



## H20fowlkiller (Jan 7, 2012)

Just curious im interested in this and would only be hunting weekends also. But with this being a newly formed "club" what are the rules going to be management wise? summer feeding? Since the club house is your families and the land was found by you will you act a president every year or will there be a vote? big concern is people per acerage? Not trying to stir anything up but want facts and I would assume others would like to know before they got in


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

none of my business but I would suspect the 700 will run you close to $5000. and dependent on the flood plots, say 9, planting cost $2000. Would not think you would want any more than 4 to 5 members assuming they have kids that could hunt or guest. Do the math and your talking $1500/1700 per member range plus utilities for camp. Good luck. Nice area for sure.


----------



## DeerEngineer (Mar 4, 2012)

This is pretty much what I'm thinking at the moment. I'm going to put in atleast $2K of my own dime, my father puts in his time to plant, equipment, and feeding so I'm looking at 4-5 members. I can easily house that number of guys and a few guests at the same time. I haven't really thought about a club president yet..with just a few guys I'm hoping its more of an alliance than a dictatorship. Management will definitely be no less than AL state laws but it's whatever the guys want to do. I'm open for anything. I'm not laying any laws out until I get input from the paying members. 



deeptracks said:


> none of my business but I would suspect the 700 will run you close to $5000. and dependent on the flood plots, say 9, planting cost $2000. Would not think you would want any more than 4 to 5 members assuming they have kids that could hunt or guest. Do the math and your talking $1500/1700 per member range plus utilities for camp. Good luck. Nice area for sure.


----------



## GALSUN (Oct 1, 2007)

*new land*

i'm intrested just let me no how many members and how much land and the price etc. pm me with info


----------



## H20fowlkiller (Jan 7, 2012)

DeerEngineer said:


> This is pretty much what I'm thinking at the moment. I'm going to put in atleast $2K of my own dime, my father puts in his time to plant, equipment, and feeding so I'm looking at 4-5 members. I can easily house that number of guys and a few guests at the same time. I haven't really thought about a club president yet..with just a few guys I'm hoping its more of an alliance than a dictatorship. Management will definitely be no less than AL state laws but it's whatever the guys want to do. I'm open for anything. I'm not laying any laws out until I get input from the paying members.


As nice as that sounds I'm not interested, 2 things bother me about what you said,you put up an extra 2k and your father puts in all the time and feeding work. Understandable if he has equipment he may not want a lot of people on it trying to work. But no member workdays, I want people who want to put in the same mandatory time as me, what you put in after that is on you. And you paying extra sounds like a relief to maybe some people but it will come back on you. Sounds like you and your father need to sit down and get more organized, everyone pays same $$ maybe you and your dad pay a little less due to it's your camp house and equipment, workdays, will the food plots be assigned to individual members or is it first come first serve? Club stands? Or does everyone just use climbers? Not trying to be rude just a heads up I've seen these situations become a head ache real quick especially if everyone is strangers coming into this not mutual hunting friends deciding to get out of the big club thing.


----------



## DeerEngineer (Mar 4, 2012)

Looking at 4-5 members, $1500 range, awesome deer hunting and turkey too. No management rules yet, probably gonna go for nice trophy bucks and shoot several does per person. Land has not been leased in 2 years. Was part of a large hunting club in the area and when economy tanked they couldn't afford it. Their loss is other mans gain. I have 2 camp houses bout 15 minutes from lease. If you want to good place to hunt 2.5 hours north of Pensacola then this is it.


----------



## DeerEngineer (Mar 4, 2012)

Guys can work if they want to. Not saying they can't. But with gas going up there will not be a need for them to come more than a few times. My father loves planting fields and doing tractor work. Biggest thing they will need is for the camp house to be cleaned and their sleeping quarters prepared. I appreciate your intent to raise questions but I don't have all the answers right now and don't claim to as it is fluid with members wants. All I know is that I need a few guys that love to hunt and want to work together, we can have a good time. 

As for tree stands, members would probably supply their own. I have a few extra lock-ons on my family land which could be used. Not sure about food plot preference as I don't hunt on them but a system could be talked about. It's going to be a small operation, 100+ acre per person ratio shouldn't be a problem. I also have 800 acres in Butler County if we ever needed it. 



H20fowlkiller said:


> As nice as that sounds I'm not interested, 2 things bother me about what you said,you put up an extra 2k and your father puts in all the time and feeding work. Understandable if he has equipment he may not want a lot of people on it trying to work. But no member workdays, I want people who want to put in the same mandatory time as me, what you put in after that is on you. And you paying extra sounds like a relief to maybe some people but it will come back on you. Sounds like you and your father need to sit down and get more organized, everyone pays same $$ maybe you and your dad pay a little less due to it's your camp house and equipment, workdays, will the food plots be assigned to individual members or is it first come first serve? Club stands? Or does everyone just use climbers? Not trying to be rude just a heads up I've seen these situations become a head ache real quick especially if everyone is strangers coming into this not mutual hunting friends deciding to get out of the big club thing.


----------



## Tippin Slow (Nov 21, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## DeerEngineer (Mar 4, 2012)

*Camp images*

Hey guys, I was up in AL doing some turkey hunting and went over to snap some pictures of the camp house. I wasn't able to go inside b/c it was locked and I forgot to get the key. So far everything is still on for the lease, still waiting until May. You guys that are interested and have pm'd me don't sweat it, I haven't contacted anyone yet as I'm trying to determine how much work is needed on house so I'll know how many guys I need. Thanks!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like a great piece of property. If I may offer a suggestion, you may want to go ahead and set the rules and decide you will be the pres. I have been in a club that had no clear direction, thinking that everyone would just get along, and I can tell you that what started out great turned into a stinking soap opera. The problem was that the pres was trying to get everyone's opinion and didn't make any firm rules. By the end of the year everyone was complaining about everything. Well, except for me. I just kept my moith shut and got out. Just my unsoliceted advice, good luck on your club.


----------



## DeerEngineer (Mar 4, 2012)

I have been in contact with some hunting club members that I know and they've given me some ideas of what kinda rules they go by. Pretty basic stuff imo. I will have something in place so interested people will know what to expect. Preciate the input!


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Is this property off of Hwy263 betweeen Greenville and Braggs.


----------



## DeerEngineer (Mar 4, 2012)

I believe so. Past RTJ golf course. Have you been in that area?


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

DeerEngineer said:


> I believe so. Past RTJ golf course. Have you been in that area?



Been hunting that area pretty much all my life. Dont go up that way much anymore except to visit. My brother lives in Greenville and a buddy of mine lives in Braggs. Some of that land use to belong to the Paper Mill and they let there employees have it for a hunting club until they decided to disband and lease it out. May not be the same land but it's in the same area. Some of the best turkey hunting I ever had.


----------



## DeerEngineer (Mar 4, 2012)

I was up there in Feb walking the property down and it was LOADED with turkey tracks.


----------



## DeerEngineer (Mar 4, 2012)

*Lease Pics*

Here are two pics that I took when walking down the lease. The creek is the east property line and runs 1.5 miles on the tract. Looked to be lots of white oaks where I walked. The other pic is a rub that I just couldn't leave without taking a pic of.


----------



## DeerEngineer (Mar 4, 2012)

Any interest in this lease still? On 7.1.12 I thought this property was off the market but it looks right now that it's available. Sorry for the delay with this, it was kinda out of my power.


----------



## DeerEngineer (Mar 4, 2012)

Things are looking like it's going to be a small operation. Probably only going to need 4 to 5 guys and maybe less. Only gulf coast hunters are welcome and most hunting will be done on the weekends and holidays.
I have a house for members to stay in. This is a very deer dense area of Alabama. 
Send me a message if you are interested.


----------

